# Browser preferences



## moorethemerrier (Apr 1, 2011)

My kids use the internet for homeschool. I have Windows 7 and Norton 360. At the advice of our homeschooling site, I installed AdBlock Plus to eliminate most of the wretched ads that come up EVERYWHERE - works incredibly well.

Browsers. I know that Google is notorious for history tracking and Adchoices, but I did like their safety features. I am not interested in my children learning new trash simply from the search engine suggestions - who searches this stuff?! 

Loves, hates and whatever other information you feel compelled to share. Thanks a bunch.

Katie


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I use Firefox, with Google as the default search engine.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

I also have Google as my default search engine.

I use Firefox for important sites such as email, shopping and finance because of its security.

I use Chrome for social stuff like forums (such as these), facebook and general surfing because of its speed. 

I like to keep my personal and professional browsing separate so the tracking cookies and such never see each other. Facebook is particularly bad about this, but I don't care if they see me chatting on a gaming or other social site.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Chrome for browsing the internet
Firefox for Banking
IE for Bill Paying.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I like Firefox. Tried Chrome and just don't like it even though it has even more features than FF - maybe too many. 

With respect to ads, I don't mind them in moderation - without them many great "how to" sites would not exist. My pet peeve are these pages that have SO MANY ads that it shuts down your computer to a crawl - what the heck are they thinking - this would be like a network TV show with commercial breaks every minute! And popups that blanket the page are pretty annoying too.


----------

